# Haven't the foggiest



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

One of the subjects in this photo looks like a grub, but I can't tell what the other form is. Is it a separate organism or internal organs of the "grub"? The "grub" is about .5cm long. 










Thanks,
Mike


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Does it have 3 pairs of true legs? It may be a beetle larvae of some sort. I'm sending you a photo of what was thought to be Slime Mold Beetle larvae for you to compare more closely, if possible. If you have access to a science library, you may try to find Stephen A. Marshall's Insects: Their Natural History and Diversity,"  fig. 6 pg. 342 for a photo of both larval and adult Cryptic Slime Mold Beetle. You would probably have these in your area.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Patty,

Thank you - It makes sense that it is a slime mold beetle larvae as I do seem to have some slime mold in the viv. There are so many life forms which are new to me that I hardly know where to begin indentifying them all. Most of the slime mold looks dormant now, but I did find some relatively fresh patches on one of my bromes last night - I removed it and washed the brome...

Here's the slime mold in it's prime on the underside of some moss (I turned it over for the shot):










Mike


----------

